# Painter and decorator desperate to make the move!



## josiejump (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this so I might be posting in the wrong place but here goes anyway!

My husband is a fully qualified painter and decorator but was made redundant 18months ago and is finding it impossible to fnd work here in Ireland. He desperately wants to work again so we decided to take the plunge and emmigrate to Australia. We were assessed for the 175 visa but were 5 points short due to him not being employed 12 out of the last 24 months. 

We have 2 children so we can't apply for the working holiday visa and according to the migration agent we spoke to our only options are to either get sponsorship from home, or to find an employer willing to offer employment to him in writing so we could apply for another visa - both are proving extremely difficult.

I'm wondering was anyone else in a similar position but found employment? We knew it would be challenging but he's only 28 and his occupation is on the list so I'm convinced there must be an easier way! We've also looked into Canada and New Zealand but seems to be the same situation. Am so confused about all the visas and not sure where to go from here??

Any help would be hugely appreciated!

Thanks for reading 

Josie


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Josie,

Welcome to the forum.

When you were assessed for points and fell 5 points shorts did that include the extra points for doing the IELTS tests? 

The pass mark for the 176 (State/Territory/Family sponsored visa) is 100 - have you thought of state sponsorship?

Dolly


----------



## josiejump (Oct 18, 2010)

Dolly said:


> Hi Josie,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...



Hi Dolly,

Thanks for your response. I think the main problem for us is that my husband has been out of work for 18months now and because of this we don't seem to qualify for any other visas unless we can get sponsored by an employer. 

I'm a bit confused by the state sponsorship visa; I've also done an online assessment for this and we would reach 100 points but I was told this isn't an option for us either again because my husband has been out of work for more than 12 months.

Keep thinking that surely of all the employers in Australia surely there's one willing to sponsor us! Also am I right in thinking the employer would have to sponsor our entire family instead of just my husband do you know?

Sorry for all the questions! 

Thanks again for your help.


----------

